# English Speaking Friends in bolzano?



## zeroc (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd like to find some english speaking friends near Bolzano. 
I moved there recently 3 weeks ago for a job and planning to spend at least a year there maybe more, I am still miles away from actually communicating in Italian/German. 
A few things about me, I am 28 years old, made in Greece. into Games and Technology industry. 
I am easy going calm person that loves to have meaningful conversations and probably i'll travel the world in a few years :3 hopefully ill find someone in Bolzano here


----------

